# Which car to buy for 3 children under 3?



## tipping (12 Apr 2011)

Following up on my previous thread I have narrowed my search down to these cars. Need a car to fit 3 car seats across the back..

2007 1.6HDi Diesel Citreon Xsara Picasso, 20k miles, €5750 with trade in. Extremely clean and in excellent condition, 1 owner.. Serviced 6 month warranty

2005 1.6 Petrol Toyota Corolla Verso 7 seater, 45k miles, €6750 with trade in. 
Seems in good condition, NCT due but guaranteed to pass, 2 owners, serviced, new tyres, toyota dealer 12 month warranty..

Any opinions?? The last 2 seats in the Corolla probably aren't hugely useful and they have virtually no leg room, but could probably do a small child for a few years.. Both are ok to drive with a slight preference for the toyota but mpg will be much lower. Same road tax at €445. Will probably do 10-15k miles per year...


----------



## Carocon (14 Apr 2011)

Hi. Would you consider selling ur Octavia privately for cash ? I've done that with last 2 cars I sold and puts you in great position with dealers to buy for cash. They lap it up and give good deals. Out of those two, I would be inclined to go for Verso, but we are FRV converts !  Not a fan of 7 seats for having one back their on their own, also you lose half the boot. I'd be very worried about the Picasso's ability to take 3 car seats as they grow up and you might be back to square one. They seem quite reliable cars by all accounts. Other good thing about selling your Octavia for cash is that you get to choose between Private and Trade sellers cause you don't have a trade in. that gives plenty of option and flexibility. Key to selling privately in this day and age is to be the cheapest on Carzone and be willing to do deal. If you do, you will get rid, no point being in the middle of a pack of 20 similar cars. If you can get what you would have traded in for, sure your laughing ! About 3 years ago we sold a Mazda 3 on this basis v quickly, and last October sold a low mileage late '06 Passat the day after it went up because it was the cheapest !

That's just a thought, some people aren't into the hassle of selling privately, and that's fair enough too !


----------



## setanta1 (18 Apr 2011)

I agree with Carocon, get a Honda FRV. We bought one in 2005 and drove it until a few months ago. We found it the best family car on the market. We particularly liked the fact that there are 3 separate seats in the back making it easy to fit child seats and booster seats. The high roofline made it easy to reach in to the middle child and fix their seatbelt. We normally had it set up as a 5-seater but when we needded it we had a third seat in the front. The boot is enormous, is not affected by the number of passengers, and will easily accommodate a family on holidays. We clocked up 150,000 km driving in Ireland and France without a single mechanical problem - Hondas are bullet-proof! We sold the FRV only because we have moved abroad, otherwise I'd have driven it until the kids refused to get in to it!


----------



## CrazyWater (20 Apr 2011)

tipping said:


> Need a car to fit 3 car seats across the back..



Are you sure you will be able to do that in the Verso? We looked at one and quickly came to the conclusion that the middle seat is just too small. A colleague has an FRV and speaks highly of it. However, we went for an S-Max have it almost 4 years and find it a great vehicle for 2+3. Three proper seats in the back, enormous boot space, and a good car to drive. Can't comment on the Citreon as I have no experience of them. 

Personally, I have always sold my current car privately and then bought for a straight deal. Can save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2011)

Hi Tipping,

When choosing a car to accommodate your three small children. Check that the back seats fit three standard car seats. I suggest that you bring three car seats along with you and get the sales man to fit the three seats.

The Ford S-Max is fine car for children especially if you are ferrying to football etc. But beware for some bizzare reason they dont have a spare tyre! When all seven seats are used it is possible but difficult to get buggies into the boot. For holidays etc you will need some kind of a roof box.

aj


----------



## tipping (21 Apr 2011)

Hi Guys

Well I went for the Corolla Verso. Took my 3 seats and they all fitted with no problem and herself preferred the option of the 7 seater so that swung it between and the Citroen.

I looked at and drove the Honda FR-V and liked it but they're few and far between and generally seem expensive 2nd hand. Also I couldn't quite stretch the budget as far as the likes of the S-Max or Citreon Grand Picasso but I reckon that I'll trade up again to a Diesel version of one of these maybe in 3 or 4 years time, when they may be more in my range.

Thanks
Tipping


----------



## CrazyWater (21 Apr 2011)

Good luck with the Verso hope she serves you well.


----------



## television (21 Apr 2011)

Thw verso is a great car.  The 2 back seats fit perfectly for child seats and are useful for short journeys for the kids if you have a load of adults in the back.  The seating mechenism is very well designed at the back.  I have one and its a perfect car in your suituation.  Good luck with it and the 3 kids!


----------

